
Nationwide cell phone outage - c4b3r42
No mention on any news site I know yet. Started around 17:00 EST 3 June 2016
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;9I0ZRaA
======
ethbro
Submitted something similar and got flagged. I would think "cell service not
working" would be of interest to the hacker community from both network and
functional perspectives.

Fwiw, my Cricket phone started experiencing issues around 4pm. Went from
working normally to 'network not available' while sitting in the same spot.

Haven't dug out tools to see what it's doing, but seems to join the network
after a reboot and then drop off after a short period (failure to transfer
data?).

------
sbierwagen
My phone's working.

Image shows outages concentrated in the northeast. What site is it from?

~~~
ante_annum
I think it's [http://downdetector.com/](http://downdetector.com/)

------
davelnewton
Hundreds of reports is a lot different than a "nationwide outage", no?

My phone is also working, Verizon, Westchester County, NY.

~~~
c4b3r42
Hundreds of thousands of reports, and its still going on. If you look at the
Verizon map below, it is all over not just NE.
[http://downdetector.com/status/verizon-
wireless/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/verizon-wireless/map/) And the
fact that all carriers spiked at 17:00 EST is notable as well.

------
bradhe
Portland, OR -- T-Mobile is workin' just fine.

Edit: Well, I mean, as fine as T-Mobile ever works anyway.

~~~
brudgers
So just barely better than a poke in the eye with a stick.

